# Installing Di2 internal battery in Trek Boone?



## aerodyte (Feb 2, 2014)

I have a trek boone 5 that i want to install di2 internal battery. Anyone know how to put the internal battery in the frame? 

Are there any special parts that i need that would be on the boone 9? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

It goes in the bottom of the seat tube. You'll see 2 holes in the back of the seat tube down near the bottom bracket. Part # is W438676, it's in stock in all 3 of Trek's warehouses. It sells for $14.99. The part is basically a tube that holds the battery. It has 3 lobes, 2 of which you thread screws into from the outside of the frame. The small lobe at the bottom of the tube has a hole you stick a spoke nipple into. Then you thread a spoke into the nipple and shove the battery holder into the frame through the hole in the bottom bracket shell. It looks a little weird at first, but it works really well.


----------



## aerodyte (Feb 2, 2014)

cxwrench said:


> It goes in the bottom of the seat tube. You'll see 2 holes in the back of the seat tube down near the bottom bracket. Part # is W438676, it's in stock in all 3 of Trek's warehouses. It sells for $14.99. The part is basically a tube that holds the battery. It has 3 lobes, 2 of which you thread screws into from the outside of the frame. The small lobe at the bottom of the tube has a hole you stick a spoke nipple into. Then you thread a spoke into the nipple and shove the battery holder into the frame through the hole in the bottom bracket shell. It looks a little weird at first, but it works really well.
> 
> View attachment 302419


Thanks! i was wondering what those bolts were for. i see there's a plate, but i haven't seen what is under it. There's a cover then there's a plastic piece that is used for the cable guides. I wondered about this plate. This plate does not look like the one that comes with the Boone 5 since that version has mechanical mechs. I've ordered a BB90 tool to remove the bottom bracket assuming it goes in through this plate. is there something different about this plate on a di2 bike?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

That cover is for an external battery. You can use it even if you use the internal battery. As long as your frame has the holes on the back of the seat tube down by the bb, you're good. Yes, remove the bearings and the 2 piece tube that goes between the bearings. Use the spoke/nipple to push the battery/mount into position and hold it while you insert the screws from the outside of the frame.


----------



## BrianLooney (Dec 30, 2014)

I am upgrading my Trek Boone 5 disc to be very similar to the Boone 9 disc model to include Ultegra Di2 shifting (although I am keeping my Avid BB7 mechanical disc brakes). I already got Trek's special seat tube battery holder that you mentioned above (thanx). Does Trek sell a kit of the special grommets for the digital cables - and to plug the holes that I don't need?


----------



## aerodyte (Feb 2, 2014)

Not sure about the gromets that are different on the Boone 9. However, i didn't like how the downtube Di2 on a boone 9 goes down the hole above the brake housing. I wanted to keep those two together for strain relief and protection. So on my bike they both go down the same hole. For the rear, i just cut a piece of foam tubing to plug the hole then used electrical tape to seal it. Hey it's a CX bike. 

Another think i learned about the battery holder is that the bolts that are on the outside of the frame do not fit the battery holder. I had to buy 

2x M4-0.7x25mm (to mount from outside)
1x M4-0.7x12mm (to cinch the top of the tube)

Another trick is that you can hold the tube in position by sticking a long 5/16 hex tool


----------



## BrianLooney (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanx for the hints Aerodyte. I'll get the new bolts for the battery older. I see the wisdom in routing both the rear brake cable and digital shifting cable in the same downtube opening. I was hoping to find that Trek has available a kit to plug the unused cable routing holes and new grommets with smaller holes. I'm a big fan of electrical tape too but I was hoping for a more permanent solution.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

There is a parts kit for the frame. Part #439580. Boone frame small parts kit. Has all the parts needed for both cable and Di2. Retail is $39.99. Only 1 in stock as of today in the WI Trek warehouse. It has cable housing stops and Di2 grommets. You might find a Trek shop that has built some Boones w/ cable shifters and has leftover Di2 parts.


----------



## BrianLooney (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanx cxwrench - you know your Trek bikes! I'll work with my local Trek dealer to get the parts kit you mention. They don't see many Boones - I may have the only one in town - so I doubt if they have any spare model-specific parts laying around.


----------



## Josh8 (Nov 12, 2009)

That kit does NOT come with the Di2 parts. You need W317292, W318628, and W318627 which are the 2 cable guide holes (DT/CS) and the one plug for the unused DT hole.


----------



## BrianLooney (Dec 30, 2014)

thank you - this helps my local Trek shop get the parts I need.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

The part# I referenced includes W317292, so you don't have to order that. But he's right about the covers for the unused holes.


----------



## bobl (Aug 31, 2004)

*Cover bolts?*



cxwrench said:


> That cover is for an external battery. You can use it even if you use the internal battery. As long as your frame has the holes on the back of the seat tube down by the bb, you're good. Yes, remove the bearings and the 2 piece tube that goes between the bearings. Use the spoke/nipple to push the battery/mount into position and hold it while you insert the screws from the outside of the frame.


Sorry to jump into this thread, but it's the only one like it that I've found. I removed both of the bolts securing that cover. Whatever the bolt on the top of the picture (the longer silver one) was screwed into fell into the inside of the frame. I haven't been able to get it out, but assuming I do, do you know how it is held in place for the bolt to screw into?

Thanks in advance for any help you can offer.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

aerodyte said:


> View attachment 302774


That is a very nice bike.


----------



## aerodyte (Feb 2, 2014)

with Rotor QXL CX 46-38 Rings


----------



## aerodyte (Feb 2, 2014)

my bike (boone 5) doesn't have that cover so not sure what that silver bolt is. i only have a screw that is at the bottom of the picture.


----------

